# Best dual coil 24g build for juice consumption



## salmaan (30/3/16)

Hi vets 

I've got a mutation Rta and I'm burning through too much juice in a day maybe even 10mls on a bad day 

Any advice for a nice dual coil 24g build in my mutation that will save me juice without compromising flavor ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (30/3/16)

What is your current build? Dual coils will always go through more juice than singles  10ml a day is round about average for me


----------



## jguile415 (30/3/16)

You could always try closing off the airflow a bit.. less vapour, more flavour and a little more economical


----------



## salmaan (30/3/16)

@jguile415

It's currently a 6wrap Clapton build sitting at o.48 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan (30/3/16)

@jguile I will indeed try that before I change the builds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mad_hatter (30/3/16)

Mutation is a juice *****.


----------



## jguile415 (30/3/16)

salmaan said:


> @jguile415
> 
> It's currently a 6wrap Clapton build sitting at o.48
> 
> ...


Well there's your answer then.. claptons are thirsty. If you want to conserve juice try a 8/7 wrap 2.5 ID 24g kanthal contact coil.. should come in at .3ohm. Dont bother with claptons if you dont want to burn through juice


----------



## zadiac (30/3/16)

24g and juice saving doesn't belong in the same sentence. Because of the surface area of 24g it will use more juice. Rather go to 26g with less wraps. Your atty doesn't define how much juice you use, but the build does.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## jguile415 (30/3/16)

Or even better.. 5/4 wrap with 26g kanthal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## salmaan (30/3/16)

@jguile415 

The claptons I had were the only wire I had until now 

I will indeed go for more wraps this time 

Any thoughts on 3-3.5 Id coils ??

@mad_hatter what can you do when it's so nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

